# Yellow Gold.......... Fever



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Hopefully only 2 months to go till im standing on Lake Simcoe pulling monster gold nuggets thru the ice.........


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a few more pics: aka: _*PERCH PORN! *_

Don't drool too much!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

HA HA... Once an addict, always an addict... YOU'RE HOOKED!


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice perch porn !! Some big ones there for sure , the biggest we've pulled out of simcoe the last 4 years is 15" 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Rev am I finally invited on this years trip to Simcoe!!! I want to go up there so bad!!! Place is heaven!!! LOL


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

If I could only fish once a year this would be my trip , I'd give up the boat and the Erie ice , but not my simcoe trips . Nothing is more exciting then watching schools of jumbo perch swim into your hole. I only sight fish there and it's pretty sweet watching perch, bluegill,pike, bass, Cisco coming in your hole.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

That first perch in the bottom left corner of your pic rev is a disgusting slob!! I just laughed when I seen it. I've fished Simcoe once and it was a bust. We had non stop action just tiny perch. Also had no idea what we were doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

How far is simcoe from Cleveland? Looks pretty awesome


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I would love to get into some perch around here.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Haven't been there for 15 years. Perch fishing was awesome. Went one weekend and did okay. Our guide called back a few days after we left and said it was on. Left a pregnant wife at home and headed back. 100 fish days easy and big. 
Our guide didn't know what to charge. Charged 15.00 Canadian a day (7.50 us). Ride in a Argo, shanty and bait!!! Gave a 40.00 tip each man for 2 days. He almost cried. Told him to charge more. 
Want to head up again. Does anyone have a good guide and what do they charge? 
Thx Jay
Wife isn't pregnant now!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have been debating simcoe for a couple years now, is it worth it to go with out a guide? I have no snowmobile or quad. Or should I just break down and buy a guide. Would prolly only be able to do a 2-3 day trip if I was lucky.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

fishintechnician said:


> I have been debating simcoe for a couple years now, is it worth it to go with out a guide? I have no snowmobile or quad. Or should I just break down and buy a guide. Would prolly only be able to do a 2-3 day trip if I was lucky.


ive never used a guide and we've done pretty good last 4 years. A lot of people drive cars where I fish at, heres the guy that was fishing by me last year. Its a big lake , but ive only fished one area the past four years. Its 10-12 ft deep and crystal clear water most of the time.


----------

